# X-men Apocalypse: arrives on Digital HD 9/9 and Blu-ray/DVD 10/4



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> SAN DIEGO (July 18, 2016) – Based on “one of the coolest superhero movies of the decade” (Richard Roeper, Chicago Sun Times), Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment will debut the first ever “challenge room” at San Diego Comic-Con (SDCC).
> 
> The X-Men: The Tomb of Apocalypse X-perience (Booth #3529) will incorporate a series of challenges that fans will solve to defeat the world’s most powerful mutant, Apocalypse. The booth will be open daily, including Preview Night, July 20 – 24. Each morning, fans will have the opportunity to RSVP for “Tomb Time” until the day’s schedule is full.
> 
> ...


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

Oh cool, Dolby Atmos only on the 4K disc. ...FOX movie studios, of course.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

NorthSky said:


> Oh cool, Dolby Atmos only on the 4K disc. ...FOX movie studios, of course.


Yeah fox and a few other studios are doing that. Warner has been doing it for a while

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

It is sad because it's an exclusive for the minority. The majority, us, we don't have the same privilege as the minority. 
Fair?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

NorthSky said:


> It is sad because it's an exclusive for the minority. The majority, us, we don't have the same privilege as the minority.
> Fair?


my suspicion is that it's used as an incentive for those who haven't upgraded to 4K to upgrade. Kind of the carrot to tempt us into an equipment upgrade into 4K


----------



## NorthSky (Jun 28, 2016)

Oh yes, it's an incentive for sure...to spend more money for the UHD Blu-ray discs. ...Like a financial push from Hollywood, to benefit them.


----------

